# [mysql] Bedingungen klammern



## südpol (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich bin mir sicher, dass wurde hier schon mal beantwortet - bekomme nur leider über die Suche kein Treffer.   

Ist es möglich mit mysql geschachtelte Abfragen zu fahren:

SELECT 
  * 
FROM 
  table AS A, table2 AS B 
WHERE
  A.id = B.id 
AND
  (A.feld1 = 'xy' AND B.feld2 = 'xy')
OR
  (B.feld2 = 'zz' AND A.feld1 = ''zz')

Geht das mit mysql? Ok ich erkläre es vielleicht noch kurz. Ich will dass der query matched wenn entweder der Teil in der ersten Klammer zutrifft oder der Teil in der zweiten klammer zutrifft.

vielen Dank


----------



## redlama (14. Dezember 2004)

Da sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Ich würde es jedoch so machen (vorsichtshalber):
	
	
	



```
SELECT 
* 
FROM 
table AS A, table2 AS B 
WHERE
A.id = B.id 
AND
((A.feld1 = 'xy' AND B.feld2 = 'xy')
OR
(B.feld2 = 'zz' AND A.feld1 = ''zz'))
```

redlama


----------

